# A Foster Home .



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, that totally made me tear up. So many dogs need homes, there are so many rescue organizations, so many wonderful foster people. It's hard to grasp the gravity of it all....

We rescued. May foster in the future.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Had to go get tissue halfway through.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Can't see. Crying. Bawling actually.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bawling my head off. That really touched me and I wanted to thank everyone that fosters. It is an amazing thing that you can do.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute to all you that foster. I don't know how you do it and you have many thanks from me.

I'm not supposed to cry at work!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Shame on you Lil for making a grown man cry!!!!


----------

